# Navionics SD Seekarte



## Michael Motzek (17. April 2006)

Moin Ihr Petri-Jünger,
ich fahre am 26.05.06 für 14 Tage nach Norwegen auf die Insel Atloy leider reicht meine Seekarte Navionic SD nur bis Bergen.Nun meine Frage hat einer von Euch eine Navionics SD Seekarte Gebiet G11,die er mir verkauft oder mir gegen Gebühr leihen könnte.G11 ist das Gebiet Sognefjord.Ich bedanke mich für Euche Hilfe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Navionics SD Seekarte*

Norwegen ist verdammt groß.

Ich habe was für Westnorwegen.
Stavanger bis nördlich Bergen.

Alle Karten auf CD.
Brandneu, mit Lizensierung.


----------



## Pollack1 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Navionics SD Seekarte*

Hallo Michael habe da evtl was für dein Gebiet.Könnte es dir als Jpg Datei schicken dann kannst du es dir ausdrucken wäre zumindest etwas. Wenn du Interesse hast schreib ne Mail an Pollack1@freenet.de  melde mich dann bei dir.Fahre im April nach Fjaerland (Sogne) Petri Heil


----------

